# What's the best brand of clubs



## Mizuna (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey everyone - I'm new here and it's just to ask some questions, I've been trying to buy my boyfriend used but good left-handed clubs for Christmas so he and I can learn golf together next spring. I'm lost, there are so many out there and I am not familiar with the specific brands, I've even stooped to checking out pawn shops - simply b/c they're so affordable! My next option is e-bay or overstocks.com but I still don't know what I'm lookinf for. Help Me PLEASE!!


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Callaway x14,16,18,fusion--- Mizuno mx23---Adams hybrid set---Hogan hybrid set----I would not start with a driver. get a 3 wood. Cleveland launcher is good for one. A
sand wedge 56 degree clev or titleist and a putter 2ball putters are popular I wouldnt pay more than $50 for a putter as you will be getting a new one as you get more proficient. Also i would lean towards the hybrid sets for beginner as they are much more forgiving. Golf lessons for a birthday present and driving range for a date. This will set up your hobby and social life for a while. Good beginner golf balls at about $0.75 per ball new or a good used ball on ebay Maxfli noodles or Titleist NXT at about $0.50 per ball with no nicks.

happy golf and hope you and boyfriend enjoy golf and life.

by the way since you are looking for left handed clubs your selection on ebay will be more limited but the price should be cheaper.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Check out Callaway Golf Pre-Owned & Outlet: Used Golf Clubs, Drivers, Fairway Woods, Iron Sets, Individual Irons, Wedges, Putters

They have used sets of clubs with highly UNDER rated conditions, in other words, the clubs will bebetter than they describe them.

I'm a big fan of Callaway products, but that's not to say others like Mizuno, Titleist, Cleveland or TaylorMade don't also make perfectly good clubs. It's a matter of what works for you.

One thing though, I highly recommend finding good quality clubs, but used to cut your initial cost. The quality of the club pays for itself in performance over the long run.


----------

